# Uses for myers hubs?



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

Have a" discussion" with area inspectors- 6"x6"x4" PVC Jbox, Outdoors, 1" PVC sch40 enters from top. What is code compliant? 1. 1" PVC TA screwed into myers hub then attached to box. 2. Myers hub attached to box with 1" close (galvinazed) close nipple then 1" PVC FA. 3. 1" PVC TA with a sealing washer, standard locknut on inside. 4. 1" PVC TA with a sealing locknut on inside. Please justify ans. with code art. or UL white book. Thanks Al (old fart)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you use the white book then you could not use PVC with a sealing locknut nor a myers hub. Strange at it seems they are both listed with RMC conduit.



> Grounding and Bonding Hubs — Grounding and bonding hubs are
> Listed hubs (see DWTT) provided with a Listed grounding or bonding locknut.
> *They serve in a manner similar to grounding and bonding bushings
> except they are only for use with threaded rigid metal and intermediate
> ...


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Al Lamke said:


> Have a" discussion" with area inspectors- 6"x6"x4" PVC Jbox, Outdoors, 1" PVC sch40 enters from top. What is code compliant? 1. 1" PVC TA screwed into myers hub then attached to box. No look at the fittings listing at the manufactures website. 2. Myers hub attached to box with 1" close (galvinazed) close nipple then 1" PVC FA. waste 3. 1" PVC TA with a sealing washer, standard locknut on inside.never done it that way. 4. 1" PVC TA with a sealing locknut on inside. done it that way. Please justify ans. with code art. or UL white book. Thanks Al (old fart)


I usually use a bell end and a BA. Or a coupling and a BA when coming out of the top of a box with pvc.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

tates1882 said:


> I usually use a bell end and a BA. Or a coupling and a BA when coming out of the top of a box with pvc.


whats a BA. I dont see how this is water tight.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> whats a BA. I dont see how this is water tight.


Box adapter. Little silicone.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

314.14 Our inspector only allows a meyers hub to be attached to the box you can then attach the MA directly to the hub.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> 314.14 Our inspector only allows a meyers hub to be attached to the box you can then attach the MA directly to the hub.


 Meyers hubs are only listed for use with treaded raceways.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> Meyers hubs are only listed for use with treaded raceways.


I would say 99% of the inspectors in my area do not know that. 

~Matt


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I would say 99% of the inspectors in my area do not know that.
> 
> ~Matt


I think it was you that pointed that out to me while critiquing pics of my work in a thread awhile ago.:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

tates1882 said:


> I think it was you that pointed that out to me while critiquing pics of my work in a thread awhile ago.:thumbup:


Thats why we are all here - to learn.:thumbsup: I know a lot, but ill never know everything. Compared to some guys here.. seems like I know almost nothing some times. :laughing:

~Matt


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

You can use a sealing locknut and a regular locknut inside, but its cheaper to just use a myers hub.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

qckrun said:


> You can use a sealing locknut and a regular locknut inside, but its cheaper to just use a myers hub.


Unless you are running say EMT or PVC...

And I would bet you last weeks paycheck that a meyers hub costs more then a sealing locknut.

~Matt


----------



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm in Hawaii. Myers hub $37.50. Code says use equipment as listed. Myers hub listed ONLY for rigid service conduit. I guess my question is how do I get PVC in top of PVC J box? Thanks Al (inspector says use myers hub). glue or any other sealant on outside not acceptable.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

id rather just delete this...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If you use the white book then you could not use PVC with a sealing locknut nor a myers hub. Strange at it seems they are both listed with RMC conduit.


I cant find my latest version of the white book. Can you post the article about sealing locknuts please?

~Matt


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Unless you are running say EMT or PVC...
> 
> And I would bet you last weeks paycheck that a meyers hub costs more then a sealing locknut.
> 
> ~Matt


 Depending on size yes a meyers hub will cost more. But for a fact a 2" sealing locknut is more expensive than a 2" Meyers hub from HD. I recently bought a 2" sealing locknut from Platt with a company discount for 3.55... a 2" meyers hub from HD was $3.05.

When you get over 2" I know its more expensive. A 5" PVC coated meyers hub is around $500.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Al Lamke said:


> I'm in Hawaii. Myers hub $37.50. Code says use equipment as listed. Myers hub listed ONLY for rigid service conduit. I guess my question is how do I get PVC in top of PVC J box? Thanks Al (inspector says use myers hub). glue or any other sealant on outside not acceptable.


 Will they not allow you to use a PVC male end with a lock nut inside? If not Hawaii sucks.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

qckrun said:


> Depending on size yes a meyers hub will cost more. But for a fact a 2" sealing locknut is more expensive than a 2" Meyers hub from HD. I recently bought a 2" sealing locknut from Platt with a company discount for 3.55... a 2" meyers hub from HD was $3.05.
> 
> When you get over 2" I know its more expensive. A 5" PVC coated meyers hub is around $500.


BS a 2" meyers hub from hd is not $3.05


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Al Lamke said:


> I'm in Hawaii. Myers hub $37.50. Code says use equipment as listed. Myers hub listed ONLY for rigid service conduit. I guess my question is how do I get PVC in top of PVC J box? Thanks Al (inspector says use myers hub). glue or any other sealant on outside not acceptable.


Do this - Meyers hub to a close nipple, then to a PVC FA. Your installation is now compliant.

~Matt


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> BS a 2" meyers hub from hd is not $3.05
> 
> 
> ~Matt


I'm with you on that one. More like 25-30.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> BS a 2" meyers hub from hd is not $3.05
> 
> 
> ~Matt


BS yourself I was just there yesterday at the Concord HD and decided against it thinking the sealing locknut at Platt would be cheaper... man was I wrong.


Also a stick of 2" Rigid is $17 @ homedepot, Platt is $40. ****ing rip off. 

Last time I ever use platt for material when I have to pay cash and dont have a company PO#


----------



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

PVC FA has running threads! a close nipple has tapered threads! How is this raintight? OR CODE COMPLIANT?


----------



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

*Sealing locknuts*

my white books says sealing locknuts only approved for rigid!


----------



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

*me again*

I can't seem to find a listing for sealing washers. Also is a standard PVC TA approved or listed for rain tight?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

qckrun said:


> a 2" meyers hub from HD was $3.05.


That was either a mistake or you don't know what a Myers hub is.

A 2" Myers is around $40.00


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob,
Ill admit that $3 is very cheap but, I just had 6- 2" Myers Hubs sent out to the job and they were $10 and some change. I was very surprised, I thought they would have been around $25 or so.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Al Lamke said:


> my white books says sealing locknuts only approved for rigid!


Agreed. Here is the article requested.



> Sealing (Liquid-tight) Locknuts — *Sealing locknuts are intended for use with threaded rigid metal conduit and intermediate metal conduit with one sealing locknut in the outside or the inside and either an ordinary locknut or sealing locknut on the inside of the enclosure for wet locations or liquid-tight applications*. Sealing locknuts may also be used with Listed wet location or liquid-tight fittings where so marked on the fitting carton and used on the inside of the enclosure


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I use these with Junction Box Adapters. They seem to work very well:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I believe I had posted before those sealing type gaskets pictured above that was suitable for PVC. I will try and find it.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Al Lamke said:


> PVC FA has running threads! a close nipple has tapered threads! How is this raintight? OR CODE COMPLIANT?


and what kind of threads do a rigid coupling or a condulet have?


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

BBQ said:


> That was either a mistake or you don't know what a Myers hub is.
> 
> A 2" Myers is around $40.00


Haha yeah I don't know what a Meyers hub is and all I do is industrial work. I love how people on this forum think that everything they know is fact and what other people see or do is all a lie.

If I go to that HD I'll take a picture specifically for you since "I don't know what a Meyers hub is".


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

qckrun said:


> Depending on size yes a meyers hub will cost more. But for a fact a 2" sealing locknut is more expensive than a 2" Meyers hub from HD. I recently bought a 2" sealing locknut from Platt with a company discount for 3.55... a 2" meyers hub from HD was $3.05.
> 
> When you get over 2" I know its more expensive. A 5" PVC coated meyers hub is around $500.



If you got a 2" meyers hub for $3.05 you shoulda bought a thousand of them.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't enter the top of a PVC box very often, but if I did, I would just F the listing and either use a Myers Hub or sealing locknut.

If you just absolutely had to be that compliant for some reason, you could drill your hole one size bigger and glue a PVC reducer into it, then glue you pipe into that. Of course, it wouldn't be very easy to remove. So, you could also use that same trick, but glue an FA into it, then screw a TA into that.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> I don't enter the top of a PVC box very often, but if I did, I would just F the listing and either use a Myers Hub or sealing locknut.
> 
> If you just absolutely had to be that compliant for some reason, you could drill your hole one size bigger and glue a PVC reducer into it, then glue you pipe into that. Of course, it wouldn't be very easy to remove.( So, you could also use that same trick, but glue an FA into it, then screw a TA into that.)


I hope you you are kidding!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

qckrun said:


> If I go to that HD I'll take a picture specifically for you since "I don't know what a Meyers hub is".


I googled HD and Lowes. If you type in Myers Hub you get this.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I googled Myers Hub and this is what most of the pics show.. $27.34


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> I googled Myers Hub and this is what most of the pics show.. $27.34


I was talking of the home depot and lowes sites--


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

jrannis said:


> I use these with Junction Box Adapters. They seem to work very well:


 Those are what I use also. Never had an inspection problem. Cheap and easy.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never had a problem using sealing locknuts on PVC TA's either. That does not make it right. Inspectors miss a lot of things as do contractors.

That being said I cannot imagine how water can get into an enclosure with sealing locknuts on pvc. They are so tight it just amazes me that it is not listed for it. 

The whole issue may be that nobody has paid to get it tested but I bet it would pass.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have never had a problem using sealing locknuts on PVC TA's either. That does not make it right. Inspectors miss a lot of things as do contractors.
> 
> That being said I cannot imagine how water can get into an enclosure with sealing locknuts on pvc. They are so tight it just amazes me that it is not listed for it.
> 
> The whole issue may be that nobody has paid to get it tested but I bet it would pass.


Yessir. These are the situations where we have to use our mechanical sense and make a judgment call. Is it a code violation? Yes. Is it dangerous? Not in any way I can imagine.

Using a sealing locknut on PVC is about as deadly as a blue Carlon box.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

B4T said:


> I googled Myers Hub and this is what most of the pics show.. $27.34


Taht is a Myer's hub. that other hub is a "Bolt-on" hub. Square D makes them from 3/4" to 2 -1/2" as an RB, 3" & 4" are marked B.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think most of us know what a myers hub is I was just wondering whether the poster that mentioned $3 for a myers hub was talking about the enclosure hubs. I have seen 2" myers hubs for $22.00 online but I believe they are made of zinc.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

See 314.15

Edit - also see 312.2


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If you use the white book then you could not use PVC with a sealing locknut nor a myers hub. Strange at it seems they are both listed with RMC conduit.


But what you can do is use a female pvc adapter with a threaded nipple, sealing locknut and MIGB or a metal nipple to a female adapter out of a meyers hub.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think most of us know what a myers hub is I was just wondering whether the poster that mentioned $3 for a myers hub was talking about the enclosure hubs. I have seen 2" myers hubs for $22.00 online but I believe they are made of zinc.


Oz-Gedneys. Priced fair.

Myer's or Crouse Hinds, or Appleton? priced to market standard


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Agreed. Here is the article requested.
> 
> 
> > Sealing (Liquid-tight) Locknuts — Sealing locknuts are intended for use with threaded rigid metal conduit and intermediate metal conduit with one sealing locknut in the outside or the inside and either an ordinary locknut or sealing locknut on the inside of the enclosure for wet locations or liquid-tight applications. Sealing locknuts may also be used with Listed wet location or liquid-tight fittings where so marked on the fitting carton and used on the inside of the enclosure





> *Sealing locknuts may also be used with Listed wet location *or liquid-tight fittings where so marked on the fitting carton and used on the inside of the enclosure


So, what is this referencing? Isn't a TA a "listed wet location" fitting?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I googled HD and Lowes. If you type in Myers Hub you get this.


That is because the site really doesnt know Meyers hub - and it changes it to Meter Hub...:thumbsup:


~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

qckrun said:


> Haha yeah I don't know what a Meyers hub is and all I do is industrial work. I love how people on this forum think that everything they know is fact and what other people see or do is all a lie.
> 
> If I go to that HD I'll take a picture specifically for you since "I don't know what a Meyers hub is".


Bring it... you are lying or dont know what you are talking about. This doesnt count if the tag is yellow, because that means they marked it down to get rid of it.

~Matt


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> BS a 2" meyers hub from hd is not $3.05
> 
> 
> ~Matt


Actually I bougha bunch they had on clearance all size's and they were all less than 4 bucks. I always check their clearance racks. Amazing deals sometimes. They once had the arlington anybody's on clearence, 2" 4 bucks. 1" 2 bucks. Although they are rather useless.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Actually I bougha bunch they had on clearance all size's and they were all less than 4 bucks. I always check their clearance racks. Amazing deals sometimes. They once had the arlington anybody's on clearence, 2" 4 bucks. 1" 2 bucks. Although they are rather useless.


Yeah, I did add that to my last post.. If the tag is yellow or on the clearance rack - that price does not count. I am talking every-day price for a 2" meyers hub is not $3 and some change.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Al Lamke (Sep 15, 2010)

*TA listed for raintight?*

Does not say approved for raintight on the box! Any body know where it says Ta is an approved rain tight fitting?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think most of us know what a myers hub is
> .


I didn't .. so far I have not had any use for them..

That will change now.. :thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am so confused by this thread.



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Al Lamke*  
_my white books says sealing locknuts *only approved for rigid!*_

*Agreed.* Here is the article requested.


Quote:
Sealing (Liquid-tight) Locknuts — *Sealing locknuts are intended for use with threaded rigid metal conduit and intermediate metal conduit with one sealing locknut in the outside or the inside and either an ordinary locknut or sealing locknut on the inside of the enclosure for wet locations or liquid-tight applications*. Sealing locknuts may also be used with Listed wet location or liquid-tight fittings where so marked on the fitting carton and used on the inside of the enclosure 








Sealing locknuts *may also be used with Listed wet location or liquid-tight fittings* where so marked on the fitting carton 

It says right there ^ that they are approved for use with* fittings.*



In dry AZ, the only required use of meyers hubs or sealing locknuts is above the bus on an exterior panel. JB's just get raintite fittings. I suppose in a rainy climate you need to take more precautions.....or drill holes in the bottom of the boxes :thumbup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

FWIW, I just bought (2) 2" Meyers hubs at HD... $6.08 each, regular price.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B W E said:


> FWIW, I just bought (2) 2" Meyers hubs at HD... $6.08 each, regular price.



Only hacks buy their material at HD.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Only hacks buy their material at HD.


Nice one Captain Original.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B W E said:


> Nice one Captain Original.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B W E said:


> FWIW, I just bought (2) 2" Meyers hubs at HD... $6.08 each, regular price.


Fascinating reason to bring back a year old thread. :laughing:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Fascinating reason to bring back a year old thread. :laughing:


Wow, I didn't realize it was that old, I just remembered reading it a week or so ago, and thought of it when I bought the hubs. Sorry to dig up graves.


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

We used to use a ton of the liquid tite "O" rings on automotive fixtures, because of hydraulic fluids and cutting fluids in the machine area, this was when body changes were every 2 years, and there was a job shop on every corner in the Detroit area, ah yes, the good old days.


----------



## NorCalRuCKus (Sep 22, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Thats why we are all here - to learn.:thumbsup: I know a lot, but ill never know everything. Compared to some guys here.. seems like I know almost nothing some times. :laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


True, anyone that claims to know it all is a liar or a fool. There is always room for learning. I know my reply has very little weight on this conversation but I still had to say something


----------

